
Snapchat is building the same kind of API that just got Facebook into trouble - allenleein
https://www.recode.net/2018/3/27/17170552/snapchat-api-data-sharing-facebook
======
parliament32
Just an assumption, but based on Snap's core product and business model, this
is probably more of a SSO "sign in with Snapchat" kinda situation.

